# Found a strange box on my front porch,



## BowanaLee (Jul 14, 2016)

didn't know what it was ? I ordered a few things but it was to early for them to get here. 

I recently scratched up a bunch of 100 gr Muzzy from my bow box. Been there for years. Tuned up my Addiction a tad from last year and tried em out. Remarkably, they were hitting with my field points. Oh well, I guess they might set there another year ? I know what Muzzy's will do but these sharp looking rascals look like they need to be shot at a critter.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 14, 2016)

Those are the counterfeit ones.


----------



## fountain (Jul 14, 2016)

Thought you shot bi-polar heads????  I've noticed several that were shooting bi-polar, now shooting ram cat


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 14, 2016)

Is that what you will be using this season?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 14, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> Is that what you will be using this season?



yesbecause that is wut lee is using.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 14, 2016)

0. U was asking lee. Lols


----------



## South Man (Jul 14, 2016)

Send me a pack Lee&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 14, 2016)

Guys, I've shot a lot of broad heads over the years. Muzzy fixed, Spitfire and Innerloc expandables, then Innerloc Falcon fixed with 1" cut and to many to mention in between. 
Last year I shot Bipolars and so far, they had the best blood trail. You better wear rubber boots on a Bipolar blood trail. "Nasty !" I liked the 125 grs. As I age and my poundage goes down, my need for a broad head changes too. 
I'm at 47 lbs and 239 fps with a goldtip 55/75. Bipolars head passed through but the fletching hung in several deer. Not that it made any difference. Seeing that RamCat taunts itself as the deepest penetrating BH in the world ? 
I couldn't pass up the chance in sticking a few critters just to see. Just look at em, could you pass it up ?    Oh, Ram Cats stood up to my tough blob target just fine.
After BH tuning my rest from sitting up over the summer, looks like I have them all hitting about the same ? ( Muzzy, Bipolar and Ram Cat) I'll know more after testing but if thats the case, I may use several heads ?
Stay tuned for the carnage !


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 15, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> 0. U was asking lee. Lols


----------



## BlackEagle (Jul 15, 2016)

Certified dink killers


----------



## fountain (Jul 15, 2016)

BowanaLee said:


> Guys, I've shot a lot of broad heads over the years. Muzzy fixed, Spitfire and Innerloc expandables, then Innerloc Falcon fixed with 1" cut and to many to mention in between.
> Last year I shot Bipolars and so far, they had the best blood trail. You better wear rubber boots on a Bipolar blood trail. "Nasty !" I liked the 125 grs. As I age and my poundage goes down, my need for a broad head changes too.
> I'm at 47 lbs and 239 fps with a goldtip 55/75. Bipolars head passed through but the fletching hung in several deer. Not that it made any difference. Seeing that RamCat taunts itself as the deepest penetrating BH in the world ?
> I couldn't pass up the chance in sticking a few critters just to see. Just look at em, could you pass it up ?    Oh, Ram Cats stood up to my tough blob target just fine.
> ...




I don't blame ya bud, those are all nice heads and I'm sure they all work well.  I'd shoot whats sent to me too


----------



## FordHunter (Jul 17, 2016)

I've used them for years.  Tuned my bow for them and they fly true.  Furthest tracking job was 75 yards cause she slid down the hill.


----------



## Thunder Head (Jul 18, 2016)

"Could you pass it up"

Absolutely, every bodys different. I am sometimes amazed by you guys who change up your setup every year. I have been using the same heads for 20 years. I don't see that changing in the near future, if ever.


----------



## Kris87 (Jul 18, 2016)

Thunder Head said:


> Absolutely, every bodys different. I am sometimes amazed by you guys who change up your setup every year. I have been using the same heads for 20 years. I don't see that changing in the near future ever.



I like to change my setup when I can make it better.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jul 18, 2016)

*You got friends*

in high places (big smile)...

I didn't get no new broadheads.....


----------



## SWWTV (Jul 18, 2016)

I like the RamsCats also Big hole in Big hole out equals great Blood Trail.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 18, 2016)

SWWTV said:


> I like the RamsCats also Big hole in Big hole out equals great Blood Trail.



We shall soon see. .......Come on September 10th !


----------



## 7mmstw (Jul 19, 2016)

I purchased 2 packs of ram cat, all excited,opened them up and have seen butter knives sharper!! Was bummed about it. I was wanting to shoot them out of my new obsession.


----------



## chewy32 (Jul 20, 2016)

I had them go through both shoulders on a doe at 35 Yds a few yrs ago and my bow only shoots 260


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 23, 2016)

7mmstw said:


> I purchased 2 packs of ram cat, all excited,opened them up and have seen butter knives sharper!! Was bummed about it. I was wanting to shoot them out of my new obsession.


No problem here, I know how to sharpen them "real good". 



chewy32 said:


> I had them go through both shoulders on a doe at 35 Yds a few yrs ago and my bow only shoots 260



Mines only shooting 239 fps.


----------



## Hunter454 (Jul 23, 2016)

I put one through the heavy part of a shoulder (below the blade) and it passed right through probably shooting no more than 240


----------



## Garnto88 (Jul 27, 2016)

Ummm!!!  A broad head that you have to sharpen out of the pack???     Not good!!


----------



## Kris87 (Jul 27, 2016)

Garnto88 said:


> Ummm!!!  A broad head that you have to sharpen out of the pack???     Not good!!



So you had to sharpen YOUR PACK ?  What did YOUR PACK seem like to you?


----------



## 7mmstw (Jul 28, 2016)

I will have to sharpen the pack I bought. I don't buy new broadheads to sharpen. I was really excited about them. I bought 6 outlaw black eagle arrows,put my limb driven rest on my new obsession bow and now I'm like Hmmm what now


----------



## chewy32 (Aug 18, 2016)

My old bear shot 260 when I got it restrung a few ur ago but it still hits where I aim haha. If anybody can kill them bowana can love your videos. You shoot a lot better than most of the guys on tv


----------



## chefrific (Aug 19, 2016)

Every pack of Ramcats I've ever bought came RAZOR sharp.


----------



## HAG3 (Aug 19, 2016)

any truth to the reports that Ramcat blades have a tendency to loosen and fall off?  

What about re-usability, also heard that the cats are more of a one n done broadhead


----------



## satchmo (Aug 19, 2016)

*No*



HAG3 said:


> any truth to the reports that Ramcat blades have a tendency to loosen and fall off?
> 
> What about re-usability, also heard that the cats are more of a one n done broadhead



No, possible with any head but not very likely .


----------



## chefrific (Aug 19, 2016)

HAG3 said:


> any truth to the reports that Ramcat blades have a tendency to loosen and fall off?
> 
> What about re-usability, also heard that the cats are more of a one n done broadhead



I suspect where that comes from is the the blade retention screws were not checked or properly tightened.
Before I shoot during practice or head into the field, I always check those screws.  They tighten to the left rather than to the right which ensures the blades lock down in the proper position.  
After they are shot into a target and are removed, the blades swing forward and that motion turns the screws ever so slightly, loosing them up.  I fold the blades back down.  Tighten them up and they are rock solid again.  
I suspect some have not snugged the screws back between shots and have lost blades.


----------



## satchmo (Aug 19, 2016)

Before they were left hand screws, it did happen occasionally. The quality control is pretty good ( a lot better than ever now)so it is very rare for a pack to come in with a loose blade.( a blade loose not a big deal, but a blade completely off very, very rare anymore)


----------



## hoochman2 (Sep 28, 2016)

How are the ramcts bowanalee


----------



## killabig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

I'll take your Muzzys if you want to get rid of them.


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 28, 2016)

hoochman2 said:


> How are the ramcts bowanalee


 Well, so far all I can say is they work great on my blob targets. 


killabig1 said:


> I'll take your Muzzys if you want to get rid of them.


 I have a 32 year old son that gets my hand me downs. Hes shooting my old PSE that they sent me for the "I shot it with my PSE" contest and using Innerlos expandables at this time. As soon as they wear out he'll switch.


----------



## ROLLTIDE 33 (Sep 29, 2016)

If those city deer are smart they will keep hiding because as soon as some of em show up THEY GOING FOR A RIDE IN THE TRUCK


----------

